# Curl of the Burl, drug abuse may be in your woodwork.



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a new way for meth heads to get money for there habits. It seems that they are taking burl from our forests and selling then to wood dealers and furniture makers to provide money for supplies. I hope they are not taking endangered species from public or private lands. It has gotten so popular a heavy metal band has writen and produced a video on the subject. Title of song " Curl of the Burl".
Be aware drug abuse has even spread into woodworking.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I saw an episode of "Intervetion" a while back, probably about 4 years ago, and the addict on the show was on the hunt for massive burls to feed his habit.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the problem here is that they are cutting and removing healthy trees while running 36" chainsaws on a 3 day binger with no sleep.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree, I fear the damage they are doing to the forests and possibly to themselves. Lets see I think I will get high and go to the woods with gas operated power tools and cut some wood. hmmmm NOT


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Let them get high and go run all the power tools they want as long as they don't hurt anyone but themselves. That's one way to get rid of stupid people. It's all the lawyers' fault that there are more stupid people today than ever. They put warning labels on EVERYTHING telling you not to do stupid things. Before all these warnings, stupid people did stupid stuff and were killed off eliminating them from the gene pool. Their stupid genes didn't get passed on. Now we have all these warnings and stupid people are not dying as fast and their genes get passed on creating another generation of stupid people. Think about it, don't you know more stupid people today than ever? Stop the stupidity!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

drugs is sad enoff … but this is horrible …... lets get the 10-A wart-hog out of the shed and load it up
for some revenge raids …. no one mess with my coffee or wood (just spilled the coffee all over)
I can take it if its a joke that was presented …. but this is going to cost …. Grrrr 
Dave will you take affair and roll her out for inspection

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

cjwillie that's why we have the Darwin awards. You made my wife smile.
Lets go get em Dennis. Stop spilling your coffee, you have done in to many keyboards already. Inspection coming!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

there you see Dave how upset I am not even able to spell my favorit airplane right 
called it 10-A when its A10 ….. now I´m Viking MAD …. were is my broadsword and battleaxe …. Grrrrr


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Got ya Dennis A10 warthog. That thing has one mean Gatling gun. Easy don.t don't get your horns in a ruffle. 
And you would think the noise of running a chainsaw would get attention, cr1. But I would bet these guys are off in the middle of nowhere. And it is probably hard to tell if the saw running is authorized or not.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Better a burl than my flat screen.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Good one Charlie. I guess I would rather have them out back of the house. Than robing me with my teenage girls home.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave you just send out a letter to the authorized to stay home the next month 
becourse of low going airtraffic …. problem solved 

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

There you go Dennis, problem solved.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

The problem with the lumber poachers isn't so much that they are taking the burls, although steeling another man's property is reprehensible. The problem here in the NW is that they are killing large trees on public and private land. Some of the maples are huge, and they will kill the entire tree for a small burl. Some of the trees they killed in maple valley then became hazards to drivers on the road that runs through the valley.
Might not sound like an issue to some, but if it was your tree, and it was adding value to your property, and now you incur the clean up cost to boot. I think it would be an issue for you. 
Drug abuse fills our prisons hospitals and cost more and more every year.


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

drug abuse spread into woodworking long ago, just look at the money this forum voluntarily gave to a drug addicted son in the name of a great charity and the good people that fell for it


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeepturner I had a fear that it was at the level that the poaching was killing trees. Yes it is sad.
RiverWood I am sorry to hear that. 
I do believe in what comes around goes around.
Most everything bad I have done comes back to bite me.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I find it incredible that any junkie would even have the brains to look for burls. Not surprising though, that they'd leave desolation in their wake. Hopefully it'll only be a phase, like having your car window broken and stereo ripped out of the dashboard, or the RAM stolen from your PC. While there's a market there, these scumbags will steal anything without any thought for others.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

Crackheads are enterprising. Take my word for it. I've know three meth-heads and one ex-meth-head. The ex-meth-head is my best bud, and wouldn't go back to that $hit if someone locked him in a room with it. The other three layed tile in BORG stores… I can tell you the tile was layed in record time, was more straight than anything I've ever cut with my incra, and probably cost each of them 3-7 years of their lives. The hold that crap has on people drives them to do stupid, money making things, even if they have to sell their family members organs on the black market…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope your are right renners, let's hope it's just a phase. 
Ktmm there is no way to distroy insanity. Addiction drives over every basic need. They have one goal and it's to get the next fix. At any cost. There is no trust, morals or basic humanity in them. It's just plane evil.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't say much more on the stupity of this topic that hasn't already been said. I did go watch the video SuperD linked to though an it's the most hilarious things I've seen today (excuse me, it's still early). Hey! I couldn't help it. The first few chords reminded me of some early Metallica!
In the video, it started with the guy, already high it seemed, snorting sawdust. Now I don't know ab out ya'll, but I snort way too much sawdust. No, I don't do it intentionally, or the way this nut in the video does it. I snort it because it's flying around in the air, I can't afford dust collection, and I failed to wear my respirator. However, doing so has never made me act like this guy. I usually spend half an hour the next morning snorting the OTHER way, trying to blow it out of my nostrils. 
It's never made me see mushroom heads. Hey! If you watch the video, we're talking REAL mushroom HEADS, face and all. Now that's just weird. So the guy does something with the mushroom head and smokes that. I don't know anything about that. I don't know all the ends and outs of dope smoking when it comes to snorting saw dust and mushroom heads. Never been there and don't want to do that.
Anyway, all this apparantly turned this guy into what looked a little like Paul Bunyan. That's what I thought, anyway, based on my memories of children's books. The children's books I read never wound up with girls showing light up boobs though. Maybe I was reading the wrong books.
Aaaaaaanyway.
I'm not sure if this video would make a good drug video or an anti-drug video. However, since I'm an old country boy, I thought I'd post my favorite country funny drug video. Here's Toby Keith's, ""I'll Never Smoke Weed With Willy Again.
Have a great day everyone. And don't snort no sawdust. According to this video, it'll make you're day turn real weird real quick.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Google "trucker bombs" to see how far addicts will go. I learned about the new Mastodon album from this thread! I got it but I'm not that impressed with it. Previous albums are much better. Lol at Charlie above


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

William I got the Paul Bunyan out of it also. And yes I do find the vid funny. And Bertha I am a metal head along with a lot of other weird music. Thanks for the heads up on the album.
Still stop butchering trees to feed your habit. I got a wood habit and its hard to legitimately pay for it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Super, you should check out the album anyway. It's a weird blend of Iron Maiden, Alice in Chains, and Tool. There's some freaky downtuned A minor chord stuff. The drummer is ridiculous, as usual. A lot of show-off skipped beat/weird time signature change stuff just to prove they can do it; makes it a bit disjointed. I'm already humming songs that I initially declared to dislike, though. It's no Leviathan but it's an interesting listen.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I love stuff that at first I don't have a taste for, then it grows on me. Queensryche and tool were like that to me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mmmmmm…..Tool


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

I am not a big metal head anymore, though I used to say the heavier the better. I had never run across Mastodon before, but the song was entertaining and the video made me laugh pretty hard as well.
For me, the band I really didn't care for at first, but now can't stop listening to is The White Stripes. I am still finding things about that band that I love, and they haven't made a new album in years…
Alice in Chains, Tool, Queensryche, all incredible bands! 
I am surprised that no one has mentioned Breaking Bad in this thread. Incredible show, and from my limited forays into the world of addicts, pretty realistic too. I have never been much on hard drugs, though I have to admit I have been no boy scout either. Fortunately I was able to walk away from it all without having picked up an addiction, watching some close friends fall down that path was enough to scare me away.
It is sad that people end up destroying things around them to get that fix.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the White Stripes. You're probably already familiar with the Raconteurs but if not, check them out. I like the heaviest stuff around without getting into the synthesizers and silliness of the Norwegian death acts. I like High on Fire, Electric Wizard, the Melvins, Big Business, Blotted Science, Dillinger Escape Plan, Isis, etc. but I also like
Radiohead, Ween, Eagles of Death Metal, Queens of the Stone Age, Sinatra, etc.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alice in chains is supposed to be knocking around a new one. Black Sabbath is touring again. wee
I also listen to Celtic, classical anything but rap.
Breaking Bad is one of the better shows as of lately. imho. Now yes in collage I was no saint either. And I watched crack destroy some friends of mine. Now its meth. Next year it will be some other new tailored drug.
Ma bee the next one they will figure out how to make and not have the need to steel or destroy to get it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^right now it's oxymorphone (Opana). Terrible stuff to play with.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I had no idea that all you guys were metal head or at least some form of it … Leviation is a much better album Al. If you wanna get trippy, music only of course, give The Mars Volta a shot, id vote for their 1st album "deloused in the comatorium". The drummer is unreal. The first 2 songs of that disc get me fired up.

Cant ever say enough about tool and maynard … seen em 5 times and they keep getting better.


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

My heaviest days are behind me, I find the older I get, the more mellow my preferences seem to get.
What used to be all KORN and Tool has become a lot of Dave Matthews Band and The Black Keys.
I listen to a bit of everything, several mentioned here, celtic, classic rock, old school grunge, some (very limited) rap, but yeah, my musical roots are in some hard core, head splitting rock!
I know a guy who is into a lot of Swedish metal, and some of that still makes my head bounce, but for the most part, my ears thank me more when i keep it mellow 
also, I can't talk about music without mentioning Weezer. There is something about weezer that seems to polarize music fans, but I can't help but get down to some old school tunes like 'In the Garage' and 'Sweater Song'!
Good to know some musical kindred spirits on here though! judging from most woodworking shows you see, we all listen to folk guitar softly while sanding away the day


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Swedish rock rulz. Most of those guys went to college for 6 or 8 years for music then finished and started a rock band. Epica rocks…......
oxymorphone??? hmmmm
Give this site a shot
http://uwall.tv/?type=rock&s
Type a band and it worms through the net pulls there vids and wa la

cool stuff


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If James Hetfield is considered folk guitar then yes the stereotype was right N8. I do some of my best sanding work to the slow melancholy drums of Lars and the gently strumming of Kirk Hammet.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh have I got a story. I am at work reading lj posts. The guys asked what I have been doing the last few days. I started a gloat on the wood purchase my wife had just bought for me. The guy in the next cube asked, from out of no where" whats a burl?" I said " curl of the burl." and off it when. He said one of the local crack heads approached him with a truck bed of burl. He asked Brian do you want to buy some. Brian said he didn't know what they were. But he had a woodworking buddy that he would ask. The old dude said he couldn't get rid of them. My co worker said he would find out he did with them. Man its a small world when it hits you in your own back yard.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

wow lets hope that it hasnt come totally full circle and the old timer wasnt a tweaker.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Nod to Mars for sure. I'm a huge Black Keys fan and have all their albums. I love Weezer but hate the average Weezer fan (if that makes any sense). You want to see something bizarre? Search for "Meytal Cohen" on youtube and watch her Tool drum covers. It'll make you quit drumming. If you like the Black Keys, it might not be a stretch that you would like The Old Crow Medicine Show. Ever heard of 5ive Style? I also like old blues like Lightnin Hopkins and Mance Lipscomb. Tori Amos is in there. Richard Cheese gets a laugh out of me. If I had to pick the most persistently loved band in my arsenal, it would be The Melvins.

I by no means support the illicit drug industry but if some crackhead showed up at my house with a truckload of burl, I'd have a hard time not buying any.


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

I got spotify up and running, checking out a few of those recommendations.
The Old Crow Medicine Show was pretty awesome, love me some bluegrass.
old blues is some of the best music to listen to! I really like Son House.




White Stripes redid a few of his songs, it's how I found him 
Lightning Hopkins is great, I will have to check out Mance Lipscomb.
I usually check out music suggestions, so if you got more, send em my way, I'll check it out


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish I had my ipod with me. I always check out recs, too. I have friends that really like Fleet Foxes. Worth a look.


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

listening to 5ive style right now, it's like jazz funk with hints of The Doors thrown in, pretty sweet 
I have heard of FleeT Foxes, though I don't know of any of their songs, will check them out next


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

5ive style was kind of a flash in the pan. The first song on the album has a bizarre high pitched squeal in the background. This is the band that really got me interested in unusual time signatures, etc. Real garage'y and poorly recorded. I have no idea what ever happened to those guys.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha if I have the option to get my hands on it I am.
And I am at work with little ability to stream music. Bertha and Neight, I will give some ear time to your suggestions.
Thanks guys


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lately ive been getting back into the hair bands .. i dunno why but ive been jamming to Motley Crue and Posion a bunch lately. Ill also be checkin out the bands listed above tonight.

Al, did u ever get into the early stuff from Mars while they were still "at the drive in". Got some real good ones under that name.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Christef, I did and you're right, it's some of their finest stuff. You guys should also check out The F*cking Champs. Yes, that's really their name. Sometimes they go by The Champs. Good stuff. I'm not a big Modest Mouse fan (the guys voice gets me) but some of their early stuff is really good. They even did an acoustic cover of Slayer's Reign in Blood. I've seen Slayer 4 times, three of which at the HOB in New Orleans. They've slipped a little bit of late but Slayer live 10 years ago was something to experience. I saw GWAR a few times at Tip's; always fun. System of a Down opened up for Slayer one of those times; I had never heard of them. I just remember them being very scary. I made a mental note that the lead singer was totally out of his mind. Later, the bassist put the guitarist for Mastodon in the hospital. Scary guys.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Few others: Hella, Mouth of the Architect, Don the Reader, The Sword, The Mentors, Don Caballero, Trans Am, Helmet, Pelican.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Al, just checked out "Meytal Cohen" on YouTube. Unreal. I wonder how many proposals she got from guys watching her play before she had to disable comments? lol. When I play Rock Band at home, the parts I always have trouble with are the foot pedal. When the video split to the view of her feet on Parabola, I was embarrassed. I have nowhere near the kind of rhythm or coordination she does. Still makes me want to go home and play, just not with anyone as good as her.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to go take a look at Meeytal Cohen myself … whoa can she rock. Im gonna throw out this video for you bluegrass guys … a twist on a Snoop song which is rather interesting. (Some unfriendly, non safe for work lyrics)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Boredom, ain't she something? She's got some serious classical music training; that's my excuse why I can't play like her I get such a kick out of watching her not so much that she's attractive, rather it's just a bizarre sight. Parabola is a hard, hard song on the drums. Everyone's raving about Tama's new double bass pedal. I've got an elderly DW. To really be insulted, you tube "Charlie Zeleny" of blotted science. Go straight to oscillation cycles. You have to be born with that crap. For other fun, you tube "Zach Hill" of Hella. No one's faster; he's a madman. Not to leave out the guitarists here, you tube "Carson McWhirter" for some phenomenal stuff. Zach Hill and McWhirter collaborated on a project; it may be on youtube.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Al. I'll check them out when I get some more free time.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

Let me just drop a bomb here. I have five cds in my shop cd changer. Manowar, TOOL, Megadeath, gone jackals and a random 5th wheel cd depending on my mood. Opeth, Cradle of Filth, Five Finger Death Punch, RUSH, or Dream Theater. The list goes on…..... I guess hammering metal helps me stay focused on the actions I'm performing at the time. That reminds me. I need to post my subwoofer I built for my home…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

To me in a lot of ways the metal I listen to would be the equivalent to listening to Bach in the old days. I like the stuff that is actual music. Weather or not if it is coming from a piano or electric guitar makes no deference.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a table to distress about a year go, put the drum solo from Rush "All the World's a Stage" on and tried to play along with two adjustable spanners. Worked great.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Al mentioned Meytal Cohen earlier. Upon watching some of her videos, I came across an interesting version of Toxicity by System of a Down with some of the craziest and best violin playing I've ever seen.

Check it out HERE.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I listen to everything from Haggard and Jones to Metallica and Iron Maiden. I love all music if it's good. Rap is a good example. I like rap as a music art form. However, somewhere along the way it became "gangster" rap. I like classical if I'm in the mood, but can't stand opera. 
Something that always keeps my attention no matter what mood I'm in is zydeco. My Grandfather was from south Lousiana. I was raised up on the stuff and love it. I recently rediscovered Tab Benoit since they started playing his song Shelter Me on a TV show. My favororite of his however, is When A Cajun Man Gets The Blues.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Zydeco ya sher, that music is coonya..
Opps my *********************************** is showin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I am amused that it's called zydeco since it became popular in various parts of the country. It was known for years as 'that *********************************** crap". I grew up listening to grandpa on the accordian, one uncle on steele guitar and another two more uncles on electric and acoustic. They sang everything from Jambalaya and Hey, Good Lookin' to good old Jolie Blonde. My favorite from about ten years old was some old Jo-El Sonnier records on 78RPM my grandpa had.

My favorite story to tell about my grandpa was when him and my uncle took me with them turtle hunting. We walked down to the bayou till we found this huge cypress tree in shallow water. He told me he was going to tie a rope around my ankle and for me to go fetch a turtle. Now you have to realize I am clarifying it for you. My grandpa only spoke in broken french. He knew enough english to get him by was all. Anyway, when I refused, he tied the rope to uncle Frenchy (his nickname. His real name was William Joseph) and he swam down under the cypress root. When the rope started jerking, grandpa pulled him in as uncle Frenchy was hugged to the biggest damned snapping turtle I'd ever seen in my life. 
We had turtle head soup that night fo sho.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mmmmm your soup came with its own bowl.
You know those 78's were made from shellac. Thats why if you dropped it. She would shatter in a hundred pieces.
My first turtle story was with my father. Six men pulling a rope. When the turtle came up it went for higher ground. They all stood on the turtle and she didn't stop till the pistol was empty. I was about 10. That was the biggest da$% thing I had ever seen.


----------

